# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU VX-3R Wide Band Coverage ตัวเล็กและสวยงามมาก (ของใหม่)

## Import

*YAESU VX-3R* VHF/UHF เป็นเครื่องวิทยุ 2 ย่านความถี่ที่เล็กและน่ารักมาก(ส่วนตัว) รับส่งได้ 2 ย่านความถี่ 144/430 แต่ภาครับนั้นกว้างมากๆ รับได้ตั้งแต่ 1.8 MHz ถึง 999 MHz เลยทีเดียว ฟังเพลง FM ได้ เสียงลำโพงถือว่าเพราะใสๆเลยเวลาฟังเพลง เป็นเครื่องเล็กพริกขี้หนูอีกรุ่นนึงที่น่ามีไว้ใช้จริงๆ (ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการหีบห่อ)

*เพิ่มเติม* ออฟชั่นของ VX-3R ทุกอย่างยินดีรับสั่งนะครับ

*รายละเอียดอื่นๆตามลิ้งก์นี้ :* http://www.yaesu.com/indexvs.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

*รูปแทน*


*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับยกกล่อง*


*รูปเปรียบเทียบกับขนาดเหรียญ 10 บาท* (เป็นเครื่องใช้ส่วนตัว เสาที่ใส่อยู่กับเครื่องต้องซื้อแยกต่างหาก)


*ราคา :* 7,200 บาท อุปกรณ์ครบยกกล่องครับ สนใจจริงโทรมาคุยนะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ (ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการหีบห่อ)

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ ธนวัฒน์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EI216308571TH วันที่ 23/03/54 (ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ ณัฐพงษ์ (ลำปาง) EMS = EH747108525TH วันที่ 11/06/54 (เครื่องพร้อมซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ พงษ์วริษฐ์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EI373613736TH วันที่ 14/06/54 (ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ ชุมพล (ตาก) EMS = EI015248142TH  วันที่ 05/09/54
ส่งคุณ สรสิช (บางพลี) EMS = EI015295920TH  วันที่ 08/10/54
ส่งคุณ ธัญญะรัฐ (บางนา) EMS = EI536206190TH  วันที่ 14/12/54
ส่งคุณ พรศักดิ์ (พระแสง) EMS = EJ193069261TH  วันที่ 29/08/55 (ซองหนังและแพครางถ่าน)
ส่งคุณ น.ท.มนต์ชัย (สัตหีบ) EMS = EJ400349928TH  วันที่ 27/10/55
ส่งคุณ จักรกฤษณ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EK262229730TH  วันที่ 22/08/56 (เครื่องตัวโชว์+ซองหนัง+กล่องรางถ่าน)
ส่งคุณ ยงยุทธ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK637909422TH  วันที่ 31/10/56
ส่งคุณ ปิยทัศน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK637854635TH  วันที่ 04/02/57
ส่งคุณ เสกสรร (ตาก) EMS = EK490125166TH  วันที่ 22/02/57 (เครื่องพร้อมซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ พิทยา (กระบี่) EMS = EK490187894TH  วันที่ 01/04/57 (เครื่องพร้อมซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ สิทธิวัฒน์ (สงขลา) EMS = EK490019511TH  วันที่ 04/04/57
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.ชูชัช (รามอินทรา) EMS = EN115937555TH  วันที่ 07/05/58
ส่งคุณ สหพร (หลักสี่) EMS = EN527783591TH  วันที่ 27/06/58
ส่งคุณ สหพร (ดุสิต) EMS = EN236205854TH  วันที่ 01/07/58 (ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ คงศักดิ์ (สำเหร่) EMS = EN508147195TH  วันที่ 28/10/58 (เครื่อง+กล่องรางถ่าน)
ส่งคุณ ทศพล (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EQ645790910TH  วันที่ 16/08/59 (เครื่อง+กล่องรางถ่าน)
ส่งคุณ กริชนาท (กาญจนบุรี) EMS = EU380729037TH  วันที่ 26/01/61
ส่งคุณ กริชนาท (กาญจนบุรี) EMS = ED284534648TH  วันที่ 02/02/61 (กล่องรางถ่าน)
ส่งคุณ (ขอสงวนชื่อ) (เชียงดาว) EMS = EV484809348TH  วันที่ 16/08/61
ส่งคุณ ปิยะทัศน์ (บางนา) EMS = EV484854055TH  วันที่ 03/09/61
ส่งคุณ HEINZ (บางละมุง) EMS = EU367194828TH  วันที่ 10/09/61
ส่งคุณ ปรน (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EV485079340TH  วันที่ 22/09/61 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงขายไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จักรกฤษณ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EK262229730TH  วันที่ 22/08/56 (เครื่องตัวโชว์+ซองหนัง+กล่องรางถ่าน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยงยุทธ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK637909422TH  วันที่ 31/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยทัศน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK637854635TH  วันที่ 04/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เสกสรร (ตาก) EMS = EK490125166TH  วันที่ 22/02/57 (เครื่องพร้อมซองหนัง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิทยา (กระบี่) EMS = EK490187894TH  วันที่ 01/04/57 (เครื่องพร้อมซองหนัง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สิทธิวัฒน์ (สงขลา) EMS = EK490019511TH  วันที่ 04/04/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.ชูชัช (รามอินทรา) EMS = EN115937555TH  วันที่ 07/05/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สหพร (หลักสี่) EMS = EN527783591TH  วันที่ 27/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สหพร (ดุสิต) EMS = EN236205854TH  วันที่ 01/07/58 (ซองหนัง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คงศักดิ์ (สำเหร่) EMS = EN508147195TH  วันที่ 28/10/58 (เครื่อง+กล่องรางถ่าน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทศพล (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EQ645790910TH  วันที่ 16/08/59 (เครื่อง+กล่องรางถ่าน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กริชนาท (กาญจนบุรี) EMS = EU380729037TH  วันที่ 26/01/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กริชนาท (กาญจนบุรี) EMS = ED284534648TH  วันที่ 02/02/61 (กล่องรางถ่าน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ (ขอสงวนชื่อ) (เชียงดาว) EMS = EV484809348TH  วันที่ 16/08/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยะทัศน์ (บางนา) EMS = EV484854055TH  วันที่ 03/09/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ HEINZ (บางละมุง) EMS = EU367194828TH  วันที่ 10/09/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรน (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EV485079340TH  วันที่ 22/09/61

----------

